# [ solved ] Audioausgabe über beide Soundkarten

## 69719

Servus, hat eventuell jemand schon mal was gelesen, ob es möglich ist Sound über 2 Soundkarten gleichzeitig auszugeben? Ich würde ganz gerne den Sound über HDMI ausgeben lassen und optional die Stereo Anlage anschalten, welche dann den Sound über die 2 Soundkarte bekommt. Bisher muss ich in xbmc immer zwischen hdmi und der anderen Karte umschalten. Ist da etwas mit alsa möglich?Last edited by 69719 on Sat May 01, 2010 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

schau mal hier: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=53731&page=2

----------

## 69719

Punkt für dich, habe es mit

```

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave {

                pcm "both"

        }

}

pcm.both {

        type route

        slave {

                pcm multi

                channels 4

        }

        ttable.0.0 1.0

        ttable.1.1 1.0

        ttable.0.2 1.0

        ttable.1.3 1.0

}

pcm.multi {

        type multi

        slaves.a {

                pcm "tv"

                channels 2

        }

        slaves.b {

                pcm "receiver"

                channels 2

        }

        bindings.0.slave a

        bindings.0.channel 0

        bindings.1.slave a

        bindings.1.channel 1

        bindings.2.slave b

        bindings.2.channel 0

        bindings.3.slave b

        bindings.3.channel 1

}

pcm.tv {

        type hw

        card 1

        device 3

        channels 2

}

pcm.receiver {

        type hw

        card 0

        device 0

        channels 2

}

```

hinbekommen. Allerdings kann man scheinbar tv und receiver nicht beliebig umbenennen. Was auch witzig ist, wenn ich beide sound Ausgaben, also Fernseher und dann die Analage an habe, so hört man einen Versatz, aber das ist ja egal, eine Komponente wird dann mittels Fernbedienung auf Mute geschaltet.

----------

## Josef.95

Falls noch von Interesse

hier gibt es auch eine recht gute Doku bezüglich ".asoundrc"

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc

----------

